# Hard lump on left side of chickens neck



## Lovo (Feb 28, 2021)

Yesterday I noticed a hard lump on my chicken's neck, about 1.5cm in diametre. 

Initially I thought this was impacted/sour crop, but have since thought this not to be the case due to the size and high position of the lump, and the fact it's on the left, not the right. 

My chicken seems otherwise normal and is currently eating, drinking, pooping and scratching as she normally does. However I'm concerned about this lump as it appeared so quickly. I've also read this can be a sign of Marek's disease which has made me very worried. 

I was wondering if anybody has experienced a lump like this before, and whether it turned out to be Marek's or something else? 

Any insights welcome!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Lumps can signify just about anything. Is it mobile at all when you push it side to side? Is the skin smooth and normal color?


----------



## Lovo (Feb 28, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Lumps can signify just about anything. Is it mobile at all when you push it side to side? Is the skin smooth and normal color?


Hi Robin, thanks for your reply! 
The skin is a normal colour and the lump is fixed in place and cannot be moved.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

All I can say is watch for any changes. It might be good if you have a vet lined up for possible removal of the lump. 

There are many things they can get that we can also suffer from and then there are things they can get that we don't.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

A picture of the lump and neck with the feathers pushed aside might be helpful in determining what is wrong. A possible cyst.


----------

